# HAL 9000 for sale on ebay



## ian

Looks like HAL9000 is on auction at ebay, though the starting bid of US$150,000 is a bit out of my price league.....


----------



## nomav6

wheres the link at? I went to ebay and searched for HAL9000 and it didn't come up


----------



## ian

ooops, I forgot to place the link
Its here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=ADME:B:EF:US:1
Doesnt look like there are any bidders, they should have placed no reserve on it, I would have bid at least US$9,000 for it, but not $150,000


----------



## Lorand

I won't bid on HAL a single buck... That film was extremly boring.


----------



## ian

It is a cult classic
A masterpiece......
If I could find a place to buy one of those big red led's id consider building a replica.


----------



## ian

Though yeah I do know a lot of people who found the movie very boring, not me though


----------



## 4W4K3

theres enough pictures/footage, you could probably build one...that looked pretty close at least.


----------



## Lorand

Classic or not, this film is simply booooring...
Kubrick is boring... The Clockwork orange could be a great film if someone cuts 3/4 out of it.
I agree that explosions and killings every minute is far from being cultural entertainment, but artistic film doesn't mean watching a still image for hours.
I'm not a science fiction fan, so for me Brazil is the best of its genre.


----------



## alienationware

*The book is weird tho...*

The book is weird tho... Written by Arthur C. Clarke:

Here's how it ends:

David Bowman, knowing he won't ever come back alive, descends in a spacepod to the slab of blackness on Saturn's moon ala dimension 1, 4, 9 (the perfect roots of squares).  Turns, out the slab was a teleporter.  It turns inside out, teleporting him to weird space... where he travels through another darkness slab to a red sun.  On the red sun, he finds that he is not vaporized and in a replicated hotel made by "aliens".  So he eats goo, falls asleep.  When he slept, the "alien beings" (materless) slowly rewind his memory back in time, transfering them to a new being which does not depend on matter (The StarChild).  So he is David no more, but a god like star-child.  Being the StarChild, he could see beyong the slab's dimension 1,4, 9,16,25 etc.  So he wisps back above earth and detonates all the floating nuclear space bombs, thus killing every1 on earth.

The author of the book had to be a psycho...


----------



## Lorand

The book is ok. Arthur C. Clarke is ok. But not every book is suitable for making movies out of it.
Another boring experience of mine was with Solaris (both Tarkovsky's version and the remake). I enjoyed Lem's book, but the movie simply can't reproduce the emotions suggested in the book -- the director tries to do it with breathtaking images, but ends up being extremly boring...


----------



## Sparticle

I have been a big fan of robots since I was a little kid.  I would always take my toys apart, admiring the circuitry, while watching movies like Short Circuit and shows like mst3k (Mystery Science Theater 3000).  I especially loved Hal from 2001, and watched the movie every time it was on tv.  I also read the books 2001, and 2010, and I enjoyed them, although I can also see how people could find them boring.  I can remember in 2001 that when Dave is traveling to Saturn, and he is the only one awake (or alive, i don't remember which), almost nothing really happens for at least 5 chapters.

These are calssics though, and I enjoyed them very much.

p.s. Wow, $150,000?


----------



## ian

Short Circuit another cool movie, Id bid to buy Number 5 as well if he was still alive


----------



## Lorand

Yeah, Number 5 is cool. I'd buy it and program it to make dinner for me...


----------



## YourDreamSystem

I thought the end of 2001 space odessy was really messed up! what was with that bedroom part anyway?


----------



## pipit

Sparticle said:
			
		

> I have been a big fan of robots since I was a little kid.
> 
> p.s. Wow, $150,000?



So, Why don't u make one. I support my university robotic team, and it's damned fun, except that if the deadline is getting nearer and nearer and nearer....aggghhhh!!!!

Unfortunately....though it Fun, I'm still faraway in capable making one myself.
Sometimes i think studying in the uni is too short that many things i haven't tried/done yet.



			
				lorand said:
			
		

> But not every book is suitable for making movies out of it



ya, but it really depend on the movie maker(director, scriptwritter, producer, etc) i think. see LOTR for example...if i read the novel..well, it's hard too understand coz the language is soo English(it's classic novel...many poetry, etc), but the movie can soo..representative and great. then Jurasic park 1....wow, it's like our imagination really come out in the movie. But, when watching Harry Potter....emmmhhh....i prefer reading its book. 



> 2001 Space Oddysey, short circuit


I wonder if i've ever watched it.


----------



## Lorand

> But, when watching Harry Potter....emmmhhh....i prefer reading its book.


I prefer consuming some culture instead...  

When I heard about the huge success of this Potter trash, I wanted to read it to find an explanation for Potter-mania. After 40 pages of pain I gave up... That book sucks big time! I have no clue how this valueless book could become a worldwide bestseller.... What do you think: the world gone crazy or the problem is in me?


----------



## pipit

Lorand said:
			
		

> What do you think: the world gone crazy or the problem is in me?



maybe u are.... he he (^kidding^). 

I like reading coz Mrs. Rowling is so brilliant in descripting the witchy world.  She descript like it's really exist and being a witch is as normal as we are.. 

I rather late being HP's fan. coz i thought,"it's kid's book" and started underestimated it, but then i got courious. 
So, when a friend of mine lent me one. I have to admitted my opinion were wrong.


----------



## ian

Lorand said:
			
		

> I prefer consuming some culture instead...
> 
> When I heard about the huge success of this Potter trash, I wanted to read it to find an explanation for Potter-mania. After 40 pages of pain I gave up...


I am not a Harry Potter Fan, I can watch any kind of movie, but I fell asleep watching  the original Harry Potter movie.


----------



## 4W4K3

i read the first harry potter book, after that i wasn't interested. but i've seen all the movies (my gf forced me   ) i thought the movies were pretty well made.


----------



## pipit

ian said:
			
		

> I am not a Harry Potter Fan, I can watch any kind of movie, but I fell asleep watching  the original Harry Potter movie.



coz the movie has not strong story. too many important fact has been cut, and i think you have to read the novel if u want to understand the movie.

Everytime i watch a movie based on novel, i always lower the standart 1st degree than my imagination. too bad HP the movie is still lower than that. ^dispointed^. 
and respect for LOTR, wow..its above my imagination...^impressed^

back to HAL 9000, 
sometimes if i read/watch science-fiction novel/movie, i'm impressed with the Creator's imagination. How can their idea/imagination is so high so great that sometimes give an inspiration to many inventor to make the idea happened.maybe, that's why some people always say, "never stop dreaming!!"


----------



## ian

keep in mind that 2001:A Space Odyssey was made in 1968
So take yourself back to 1968 and you would see that it is on the cutting edge for its time.


----------



## Sparticle

*robots and Harry Potter*



			
				pipit said:
			
		

> So, Why don't u make one. (robot)


I did make one...well...sort of.  I made a bad version of Sandwitch, the line following robot (see what it was supposed to look like).  Mine is kind of crummy, especially because it doesn't work.  It has no motors right now.  I didn't want to buy 2 $15 motors.  Instead I wanted to find an old remote controlled car and scrap it for the chassis, but I never got around to it.  All it does now is light up erratically when I move it around on lighter and darker surfaces.
Here is a link of some pictures I took of it a minute ago, and I am no photographer, so expect some blurriness.  robo pictures

I am not a Harry Potter fan.  I have never read any of the books, so I can't say that they are good or bad.  I have seen the first movie though, and I probably won't see any of the others.  It isn't that I hated it.  I am just not all that interested in the whole plot in general, so I don't think that I will ever pay money to see the others.


----------



## Lorand

That's a very nice robot!


----------



## pipit

Wow! great! 

I help my friend's project couple months ago, Surveillance robot. too bad i don't have camera, i can't take picture of it. It work well. although the distance that image can be captured by  camera and viewed by PC  is only 100 m. it's antenna problem actually. we made the antenna ourself (with some help of course) coz the good antenna is expensive. 

the hard for me is the mechanic. I prefer do designing and soldering than to think about the mechanical(let the boys do that,lah. he he). haven't understood it yet. 

So, u interest in robot and computer. interested going to Electrical Engineering?? or...Nevermine...^just curious^ 

good luck with your other project, sparticle!!!!


----------



## Sparticle

*Yeah...Electrical Engineering!!*



			
				pipit said:
			
		

> So, u interest in robot and computer. interested going to Electrical Engineering??


Well, I actually *do* plan on majoring in Electrical Engineering in college.    I am interested in just about everything related to electricity, though I have only recently become interested in computers.  Just in the last 3 years, I have learned QBasic, C++, Java, HTML, JavaScript, and I have also used a couple more languages.  I am also a certified CIW Professional (just one more test until I am a Webmaster   ).
With homework, I don't have time to build robots, or even learn about circuitry.  I am always confused when looking at electronc schematics.  I know what most of the symbols are, but I have no Idea how they work together.  I hope I won't feel left behind in college.


----------



## plowexvii

Dont worry about it. Im taking engineering in college right now and it isn't that bad if you have a real desire for it. All it takes is hard work and time   

Phillip


----------

